# New to boarding!!!



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

ive been once! loved it! cant wait for it to start back up! here to meet other people that enjoy it and get every bit of ideas I can from them!

music is my life! as well as my job *caughs*works for medical marijuana grower of washington*caughs* hahaha

if anyone wants to check out my myspace or the bands i have worked with here you go!

me - myspace.com/diminishedtob

bands!

myspace.com/openfirewa
myspace.com/fortheprize
myspace.com/wichitahorror
myspace.com/Ideclarewar
myspace.com/yourhouseormine


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Lynch[425] said:


> ive been once! loved it! cant wait for it to start back up!
> 
> music is my life!


music is your life? snowboard a few more times and see if that claim remains true! 

this site is as much a support group as anything. we _understand _and are here to _help _


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

hahaa why help it?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

What is this like a AA meeting for snowboarding. That is redonkulous no need for that. I like my addiction very much thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hi my name is MPD........and...............
> I love snowboarding
> 
> someone please help me



i tend to have that same problem lol


----------

